# thread dedicated to asian women



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

guys you know the rules keep it clean

View attachment 56757


View attachment 56759


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..

but be fore warned...any type of nudity.."any"..and i will close shop down..faster then a fat boy on cake..and you will be taken a few days off..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice..
> 
> but be fore warned...any type of nudity.."any"..and i will close shop down..faster then a fat boy on cake..and you will be taken a few days off..
> 
> ...










we know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice..
> 
> but be fore warned...any type of nudity.."any"..and i will close shop down..faster then a fat boy on cake..and you will be taken a few days off..
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > very nice..
> ...










shut up and post a pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Cans are getting bigger everyday on them Chinas'


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice..
> 
> but be fore warned...any type of nudity.."any"..and i will close shop down..faster then a fat boy on cake..and you will be taken a few days off..
> 
> ...


taking...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Cans are getting bigger everyday on them Chinas'
> [snapback]977060[/snapback]​


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy !!! where art thou ?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

got damn

gotta respect the asian chicks..except for the ones with no ass or tits :rasp:

filipina chicks rock


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > very nice..
> ...


holy crap DR. Green i have seen the whole thing of that pic...........







thats all i got to say about that.
J-Rod


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy !!! where art thou ?
> [snapback]977106[/snapback]​










thats what i thought too, hes been gone some time now


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

such a great thread

tila


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep it up guys


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> guys you know the rules keep it clean
> 
> View attachment 56757
> 
> ...


ill use her panties as a tea bag


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bkelley02 said:


> Very nice!!
> [snapback]977407[/snapback]​










dammit add a pic








had to add my girl


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mmmmm cant get enough


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pamonster said:


> mmmmm cant get enough
> [snapback]977480[/snapback]​


and your winner is........ PAMONSTER!!!!!!
congratulations on winning my vote for having the hottest girl. hahahaha
J-Rod


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

tila owns


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is a asian chick


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> bkelley02 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!!
> ...


Wow, Is that really a member on here?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

asian persuasian


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:rock: So... whats so great about asian chicks??? They're aiight...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

poon has no color lines with me man...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> poon has no color lines with me man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im at work , someone please please please post a pic of lucy liu,the black widow and evely ng and sandra oh , god i think tjeyre so fine









and damn i like the chicks on abc 7 news in frisco, janelle wang yeah baby!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

NOW this is MY type of thread!!!!!!!!!

PAMONSTER CMON MAN


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

thoroughbred said:


> im at work , someone please please please post a pic of lucy liu,the black widow and evely ng and sandra oh , god i think tjeyre so fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone know who that chick in the blue jeans is? I must know her name.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

View attachment 56841


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

damn..nice pics RIGOR.

here's my contribution


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I want to add Aliyha Yi (sp?) but i doubt il be able to find any pcs of her with clothes on or with out a c*ck somewhere in the pic


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> View attachment 56841
> 
> [snapback]977695[/snapback]​


i see a camels foot



piranhasrule said:


> I want to add Aliyha Yi (sp?) but i doubt il be able to find any pcs of her with clothes on or with out a c*ck somewhere in the pic
> [snapback]977818[/snapback]​


edit the c*ck out lmfao


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 56841
> ...


what the hell is a camel's foot ? that's camel TOE


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

foot = many toes... LOL


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > BigChuckP said:
> ...


:nod: 
WorldBelow-->


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here ya go, WorldBelow - feel free to spank at will:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ohhh baby... i like that toe...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Lets not forget this classic avatar...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The P-Fury Slacker Has spoken!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Little Miss that works up front in my office ...Very Spicey


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## caribegal31 (Apr 13, 2005)

i think tila nguyen is really pretty!!!!

i have a friend that kinda looks like her too!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

some more pic,s i really don,t like asian women









but those pic,s are for you


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## caribegal31 (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL! here u go guys LMAO u guys r funny


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pix dont work...


----------



## caribegal31 (Apr 13, 2005)

oh pooh... i hate computers


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my fiance is asian.

sorry no pics pervs, you got plenty of hardware here to beat your meat.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

we didnt want to see her anyways


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> here ya go, WorldBelow - feel free to spank at will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hope that i don't derail the thread with this one...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i wish they un-locked " who u wanna bang" i loved that thread. by far one of the best on p-fury in my opinion haha


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

wtf is up with all these peeps not posting pics of asians!
first a pic that pic that remyo posted now gamgenius with christina aguleura


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sam said:


> Does anyone know who that chick in the blue jeans is? I must know her name.
> [snapback]977657[/snapback]​


it's miko lee man








J-Rod


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know who that chick in the blue jeans is? I must know her name.
> ...


No...can't be.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Serygo said:


> wtf is up with all these peeps not posting pics of asians!
> first a pic that pic that remyo posted _now gamgenius with christina aguleura_
> [snapback]978543[/snapback]​


LOL white chick wearing asian shirt... lighten up ya horny bastard


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stay on track boys

and gordeez lexi lin is a member here 
just not as active as she used to be


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sam said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Sam said:
> ...


haha yeah i have seen the whole thing of that one, im pretty sure it is. the wondow seen is a big give a way.
J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here. i dont really have azn porn, but here are some chicks that i know.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn the last to azn chicks are fine.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u know those school girls


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> damn the last to azn chicks are fine.
> [snapback]978704[/snapback]​


i biffed the last one, jess.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> dam u know those school girls
> [snapback]978705[/snapback]​


omg those boobs are so fake...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > damn the last to azn chicks are fine.
> ...


damn which one is jess left or right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


the one on the right with the flower in her ear. the one on the left is sarah. she wanted a piece of me but ehh, iunno about her. she can get annoying.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dam u know those school girls
> ...










really


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

man, im lovin this thread.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

god i love asian women


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

the one on the right is fine, nice tits too... ive never fucked an asian girl.... but i have plenty of time!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

er, she's not the one in the top pic. the last pic, you can't see her boobs.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> er, she's not the one in the top pic. the last pic, you can't see her boobs.
> [snapback]978741[/snapback]​


ur confusing me.... the last pic the one u have to download the chick on the right has large tits...... is that who ur talking about?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > er, she's not the one in the top pic. the last pic, you can't see her boobs.
> ...


har, no the chick i biffed is the pic of the girl's face with the flower in her ear. this one:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: less talking and more pics


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ahhhh i see... still she is a fine azn


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

tila :0


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

this is my women, been with her for 2 years and she is great...... plus the tounge ring.








J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

remyo said:


> :nod:
> [snapback]978102[/snapback]​


thats a man... man...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

more hot asians


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lenie, on deez nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> this is my women, been with her for 2 years and she is great...... plus the tounge ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive gotten head from 2 diff girls with there tongues peirced....... one was AMAZING best head so far...... i cant describe it its just AMAZING. the other didnt know what she was doing and u could barley feel the tongue ring. But i love a bitch with there tongue peirced.... Way to go j-rod!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Yui Ichikawa


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.dunefield.com/gallery/index.php


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > this is my women, been with her for 2 years and she is great...... plus the tounge ring.
> ...


haha yeah it i spretty nice, but somedays i just feel like goin oldschool.
J-Rod


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


yeah if my gf had one id prob feel the same way..


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

how dare you all let this thread die out!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep this thread alive boys


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I lost it to a korean girl and my god I could not have picked a better girl to lose it to. I will try and get a picture of her...damn she was fine...she's married now


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: bigchuck post some pics


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :rasp: bigchuck post some pics
> [snapback]980524[/snapback]​


dude those are massive


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

id beat her cheecks till my penis fell off


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

BUMP! c'mon guys. U can do better than that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey de ja vu,

who do you wanna bang thread

all over again!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Fido said:


> hey de ja vu,
> 
> who do you wanna bang thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fido said:


> hey de ja vu,
> 
> who do you wanna bang thread
> 
> ...










but better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dolla dolla bills yall


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Daaaaaaaang !!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

tila is so damn fine.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> tila is so damn fine.
> [snapback]982125[/snapback]​










too bad i have no non nude pics of her


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

u guys got some really hot babes their good job


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

that one chick has big boobies but crooked teeth sick dude


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

im not really into the asian girls but these girls are really hot and im willing to do any of them right now


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Well i found some pics of Aliyah Yi without c*ck in her mouth but i got distracted by some other pics so didt bother posting them. If anyone wants to post some pis of her andsay something like this is the girl coll will marry, feel free lol, any way it 2:15am here and iv got a day of boozing head of e so im gonna get some sleep bye


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly.. whats so hot about Tila??







My gf even think she's hot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Honestly.. whats so hot about Tila??:rock: My gf even think she's hot.
> [snapback]982173[/snapback]​










she just has that whore look
her breasts look funky


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

iunno what the infatuation with tila is. she looks like an alien to me.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

id smash the granny out of tila all night


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amen to that


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly.. whats so hot about Tila??:rock: My gf even think she's hot.
> ...


DR.Green i might watch that one...... i can see some boobiessssssssss.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > hey de ja vu,
> ...


AHHHHH!!!!!! HOLY CRAP! she scared the piss out of me.

J-Rod


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Here are lots o pictures. More posts like this less talky talky

View attachment 57443

View attachment 57444

View attachment 57445

View attachment 57446

View attachment 57447


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

god i love this thread. Keep em comming!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

View attachment 57607


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this thread will never die


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Im back with more


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love this thread


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

more posts like shawns!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

View attachment 57709

View attachment 57710

View attachment 57711

View attachment 57712

View attachment 57713


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Women are awesome. I love women.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Women are awesome. I love women.
> [snapback]984543[/snapback]​


haha, lol. ohhh yeahhhhhhh









J-Rod


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> View attachment 57607
> 
> [snapback]983940[/snapback]​


OMFG!?

Who is that?
















As you can see I'm a boob man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: for ck

and theres no nips so i guess its ok :laugh:


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> more posts like shawns!
> [snapback]984519[/snapback]​


Ask and you shall recieve


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice guys....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Non-asian dudes have beer goggles when it comes to Asian girls. All of them are hot. HAHAHAHAA


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

yall let it die, damn


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

View attachment 58083


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

U SUCK!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam you accr


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

some before i hit the sack


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

damn man, in some of the pictures on you can see quite a lot. i wont say which though...


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

wow, this thread is full of asian porn stars! we must all go to the same site


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

my contribution


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

more


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

obligatory video of big-breasted japanese girl jumping up and down

oops, double post


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

obligatory video of big-breasted japanese girl jumping up and down


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

big-boobied tennis action


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, asian chix have flat-butts... lol

I still love them tho...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's Clark's girlfriend on Smallville.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I know she's old school, but I think Angela Harry is hot.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Here's Clark's girlfriend on Smallville.
> [snapback]989355[/snapback]​


now that's what im talkin bout








keep em comin....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I have no idea who she is.
Cute


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

italian chicks r so much better


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> italian chicks r so much better
> [snapback]991961[/snapback]​


Then start a thread for italian women....


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > italian chicks r so much better
> ...


mmmmm... italian...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

stay away from my italian grls







i think almost all the grls before were just basicly ugly. i mean hott but when your talkin extreemly hott not a chance.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> stay away from my italian grls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion.....you can keep your Italian girls.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I like mine asian







so you can keep ur italian.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If all Italian girls look like Williambradley, then Italian girls are HOT!!!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man ever race has hot women. I love all women... It dosent matter to me what race they are, so long as they are good looking but the sad truth is that everybody will gain weight and look ugly over time.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

those are some hot asians chiks


----------

